# Mulit-orgasms for women - What do they feel like?



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am curious - for those women who have multiple orgasms, what do they feel like?

Usually after the build up of pleasure phase, my orgasms kind of feel like I fall over an edge with this intense feeling of several - 8 to 10 pleasurable waves of vaginal contractions. Does it feel like that every time you have a orgasm when you have multiples? 

I have never had multiples, but would like to learn. Any suggestions? It is a New Year after all and I think this should be my new resolution!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep. That's what it is like...until you can't stand it anymore!!! My H says, "Want me to quit?" I say, "NEVER!" 

Not sure how you "learn" to have them. I never knew I could, until my new H spent some time.... unrelentlessly! So maybe it has to do with the diligence of your partner.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Teach yourself...by yourself...;-)

I find that after a few, they get more difficult to achieve...but we're all different.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't reach multiple O's by myself.... maybe I am not as persistent as H is tho!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

SunnyT said:


> Yep. That's what it is like...until you can't stand it anymore!!! My H says, "Want me to quit?" I say, "NEVER!"
> 
> Not sure how you "learn" to have them. I never knew I could, until my new H spent some time.... unrelentlessly! So maybe it has to do with the diligence of your partner.


My GF has a safe word. I think the only time she's ever used it is when I decide to keep her going as long as she'll let me. But I don't do that too often. . 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine are like climbing up and down a ladder several times. I have one and then there is a slow build up to the next O. Sex is so tiring, because the constant orgasms take so much out of me.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I can have multiples if my H continues to manually stimulate me after the first one (I can rarely O from oral sex - I think I need a lot firmer stimulation.) I know that some women say that they get very sensitive after the first O and don't want any additional stimulation, but I do not have that problem.

Each subsequent O, however, is of lesser quality than the first for me. It is shorter and less intense. If we just keep going with the stimulation, they continue on, shorter and less intense until I get to the point where I feel like one should happen but nothing will. Then we are done for sure.

They do make me tired, physically. Sometimes my leg muscles get sore too. They are definitely not something that I crave all the time, which a guy would probably think is crazy. Every once in a while, yes. Every time, no.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonderful !!!! 

~sammy


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It feels like heaven. And just when u think you are done...more heaven. Pretty awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Multiple orgasms feel like the most delicious shiver through my body. I shake and make high pitched screams that I can't do when I am not cumming.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I do not understand the whole multiple O thing.... only one time in my life did I have one after another , it was when my drive was sky high, and it was less intense after the 1st. 

I doubt I will every experience it again, I can't imagine how you can train yourself to do this, or learn. For me, after I get mine, I can surely continue -for those times he is still going & needs to get his (though we go together 90% of the time), it is like numbing after I get mine. Must be nice though! Lucky ladies ! 

I'm pretty excited just to get one a day! That is pleasure enough, so I am not complaining.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

A guy here.
I have found that if I my wife has one form me going down on her with no other stimulation(no fingers or toys), she is more likely to have another with intercourse and still another with intercourse and a vibrator.
But she also says when she has multiples like that, none of them are as intense as a single super orgasm(which usually starts with oral and ends up with intercourse and a vibrator). Either way, she loves it and is usually exhausted at the end.


----------



## janemilda (Dec 21, 2011)

For me, I agree that subsequent Os are generally less intense than the first one, but basically the same in terms of the general way they feel.

Also, like Dan's wife, it's easier for me to achieve multiple Os if they're through different methods of stimulation: first through oral, second through intercourse, etc.

Personally, I prefer intercourse Os, and will sometimes make Hubby stop oral if I feel too close.


----------



## Baileym (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish I could have multiples.. I don't know how to explain it but I feel weird after I O. It is like my mind won't let me enjoy it anymore after


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do most of the women here who have multiples - is it through oral?

My STBX's were almost always through oral - clitoral. The first one always took the longest. After that - they'd come in little bunches or 2 or 3 at a time.

The first several always seemed like the most intense. But - sometimes - if I varied my pressure or speed - or used a toy or fingers to do other things - seemed like the intensity would ramp back up for a bit again.

Often wondered how one of hers compared to one of mine...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

mary35 said:


> I am curious - for those women who have multiple orgasms, what do they feel like?


I can't tell you how they feel to my wife but I know when she has them I feel like a god!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Trying to put how an orgasm feels into words is like....well...there just is no way to do it. And no idea how to teach yourself to have them. 

I've always been able to have multiples. I'm not sure I'd call them multiples though, because after the first I never feel like I completely "come down" until we stop completely. The quickest are from oral. Add a toy and I only last about as long as a 16 year old boy on Prom night. It's pathetic. Favorite are from intercourse because if we try we can finish together, which feels awesome, I love those! There's no "rule" as to whether my first is more intense or not, just depends on what we're doing and how and where we're doing it and things like that. 

I sometimes wish I could control them a little. My husband gets this look sometimes where I swear in his head he's beating his chest and shouting like Tom Hanks in Castaway after he makes fire!


----------



## Patti (Oct 30, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> It feels like heaven. And just when u think you are done...more heaven. Pretty awesome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Recent studies indicate that about one in three women rarely or never achieve orgasm during intercourse. Yet, these studies also indicate that roughly 15% of women experience multiple orgasms on a regular basis. I believe all women are capable of them. I have been orgasmic through most of my marriage and blessed to have a loving, generous husband. We researched and apparently my orgasms are “sequential.” 

I will try to describe my experience. My hubby first begins to hear a change in my breathing. When I feel close to the threshold, he notices a change in the way I'm holding onto him as I do so fervently. When I am almost there, I can't concentrate on anything, so for a moment or so, he notices that I am unable to keep my eyes open. 

As I orgasm, he feels a series of convulsions between my legs enveloping his erection and testicles (similarly during cunnilingus) and a shaking throughout my body with each wave, but instead of cresting, I do not come down, I keep going. I feel an immense warmth and my skin starts to tingle, accompanied by feelings of euphoria, involuntary cries for God, sometimes tears, my husband says I shriek, at times, during these sequences and at times the pleasure is so intense I ask my husband to stop even though I do not want to stop. …As far as orgasms go, I don’t know how many I might be capable in a lovemaking session. Yet I do not feel fully fulfilled until my husband ejaculates. I've made his pleasure a necessary aspect of my pleasure as well, so even if I've already technically attained my "many," I am not fulfilled until he has his "only."


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

For me the most intense are during oral and this is a pretty recent thing for us. For most of our marriage I just could not handle him going down on me because I am just so ticklish down there I could not take it. Over the years we kept working on trying different positions and relaxation techniques till something finally worked and now I absolutely crave him going down on me and the O's are so amazing. 

As far as what it feels like, all I can say is warm and tingly like electricity going through my body right down to my toes and my brain goes to total mush. I just stay in that warm zone and it builds up again and again until it almost starts to hurt and then I give him a gentle tap on the head that means "OK I'm done" and then of course I carry on making sure he gets his pleasure.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Like eating chocolate in heaven.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just saw that someone ressurected this post. I forgot all about writing it. 

So... I did learn to have multiples. Proof that you can teach old dogs New tricks? LOL

I can't do it all the time, and its easier to do when I masturbate than with my husband as I can focus solely on myself. The most I have had is 5, 2 or 3 is more common. I have never orgasmed with intercourse, only through stimulation of the clit. And have only been able to do multiples with a vibe.

Often after the first one, I don't feel done. I wait a few minutes to let the sensitivity lessen and then start up again. Sometimes the 2nd happens quickly, sometimes it's a bit illusive and I have to chase it for awhile. If there is a third, it comes quicker. The one time I had five, the fourth and fifth came quickly, were not as intense or long lasting, but the lead ups were way more intense and while it felt I could go on, I was too tired to do so after the fifth. This happened after a week's period of abstinence and I was very horny. 

And - yes - chocolate in heaven is a good description. Lots of chocolate in heaven.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

mary35 said:


> I just saw that someone ressurected this post. I forgot all about writing it.
> 
> So... I did learn to have multiples. Proof that you can teach old dogs New tricks? LOL
> 
> ...


Nice! My husband wasn't interested in sex for a long time so I learned some tricks that I will share that will help you in your "alone" sessions.

1. Have a glass of water and a cup of coffee by your bedside.
2. You will need a pair of thick underwear for this one:
The Oral B Tooth Brush isn't only for your teeth...
a) One head for your teeth
b) One for your face (much better than the Clairsonic)
a) And one for the outside of your...well y'know. But make sure you cover yourself with sturdy cotton underwear or it will be too painful. 

You can go for hours but afterwards your brain might feel a little burnt. No worries. That goes away.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

I am a guy, but have a question for my wife. Did many of you learn to have multiples by having to push yourself through the sensitivity after having one? Almost like do it enough to wear the over-sensitivity didn't freak you out anymore?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife started having multiples consistently about 5 or 6 years ago. She typically has the first one from oral or the tub faucet. Once she has the first one, it seems pretty easy for her to have more. She says that the 3rd or 4th ones are the most intense, and that subsequent ones are good, but they take a lot out of her physically from all the contracting.

Her description of multiple orgasms is like riding a roller coaster, or being on a boat being hit by waves.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

tbk said:


> I am a guy, but have a question for my wife. Did many of you learn to have multiples by having to push yourself through the sensitivity after having one? Almost like do it enough to wear the over-sensitivity didn't freak you out anymore?


Keep doing it will make my wife pass out first time ever, I got a black label wedge ramp combo I had her strapped to it in a position that allowed heavy gspot stimulation with my head, she went from heavy breathing to full on panting to full blush from face to chest to out like a light 

I have also done it with ciltoral+gspot stimulation when she was riding cow girl had a mini vibe between us and when she hit I grabed her arms so she could not move and kept working my pc muscles to make a tapping motion on her vaginal roof and she kept rolling till she passed out

You have to pay attention to your wifes body and her sounds with my wife breathing is one part the other it when I drag across her gspot just right she gets really wet with wobbley leg shakes and quvers

The only way to describe it is really wet jucy sounds and she leaks everywhere when she is rolling in the zone it is easy to make her sleep

Also my wife is blessed as being "super orgasmic" and has even called herself a "single pump chump" all her words most of this started after our first kid and no my penis is not 24kt but I am bigger than average and when i was single not every woman had a life changing experience even though I would like to think so. 

I will just say my wife an I are very compatible and we are very happy to have each other It makes a huge difference when you love and care and trust someone.

Have fun and experiment have her talk to you as well as listen to her body and if you need them use safe words for over stimulation, it is very tiring on her to keep rolling like that and not suitable for every occasion


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

im an oddball... but, my wife and i are blessed. both of us have multiple orgasms. my wifes orgasms get stronger and stronger and closer together until she tells me to stop(she has passed out before) and mine get more and more powerful, but harder to achieve. usually i O between three to five times. i once went for seven, and half my body was tingling for hours...
im not talking about the technique of squeezing the appropriate muscles to prevent ejaculation and what not. i ejaculate every time, usually with no refractory period. im not sure if its something that can be learned... but i do notice that it is tied to my health.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Yet another TAM zombie thread springs to life.

Once I was sucking hard on my ex's (left) nipple and she started to orgasm, didn't seem to stop and I hadn't touched her clit or vagina... actually I don't remember but she was getting off on nipple stimulation alone.

I once had a girlfriend who used to have what seemed like epileptic fits with orgasm and lasted a long time. She was orgasming. It lasted a long time and then passed out and shuddered and twitched. It was kind of scary.

I encountered two women who could not orgasm by just having intercourse. I messed it all up. With more experience I would have found a solution. Oh, well.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

dash74 said:


> Keep doing it will make my wife pass out first time ever....


So should we just plan it one day as an experiment? She will probably say "I will do it for you." If I am using the hitachi, after she has one orgasm do I let up a little bit or just keep it on there?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

tbk said:


> So should we just plan it one day as an experiment? She will probably say "I will do it for you." If I am using the hitachi, after she has one orgasm do I let up a little bit or just keep it on there?


The hitachi maybe over kill but maybe to with gspot stimulation, I dont know your wife you will have to play around and have fun you cant lose :smthumbup:


----------



## Pleaser44 (May 5, 2015)

Try to not over think it. I just relax after my 1st, enjoy the moment, and before I know it - BAMB!!! if my h decides I'm having more, he just continues. they were all different for me. It's been a while. . . long story.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

mary35 said:


> I just saw that someone ressurected this post. I forgot all about writing it.
> 
> So... I did learn to have multiples. Proof that you can teach old dogs New tricks? LOL
> 
> ...


That is a positive development. How solid you learn how to have multiples?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

First, I had a sex therapist tell me I could learn to do it. So I just kept applying stimulation after the first one. sometimes it was too sensitive and I stopped, other times it felt really good, but didn't go anywhere. I kept trying. It took a couple of months and lots of practice. The first time I actually had the 2nd one and then tried for a third, it surprised me and happened rather quickly. But then it was another several months before I was able to do it again. Now it happens on a more regular basis a couple times a month and I can even do it with my husband now and then, although still easier on my own. 

I am discovering more and more that pleasurable sex is really more about my brain than my genitals. And discovering new possibilities has definitely been a learned response for me, not a natural one.

My new project - I have been occasionally working on having orgasms during intercourse without clit stimulation. I finally had my very first one about a month ago. I started with clit stimulation and worked my way up to being super super turned on, then stopped the clit stimulation and continued with vaginal intercourse only which finally resulted in a vaginal orgasm during one trial period. First time ever and only happened once so far. I didn't think it was possible to learn to do this, but came across this site:
The Big Question ? Awaken-Love

I decided to give it a try since I had success with multiples. Will see where it goes and if I can get it to happen again. I am not making it a big deal, just focusing on feeling pleasure and trying to read my body better and enjoying whatever happens.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Enchantment said:


> I can have multiples if my H continues to manually stimulate me after the first one (I can rarely O from oral sex - I think I need a lot firmer stimulation.) I know that some women say that they get very sensitive after the first O and don't want any additional stimulation, but I do not have that problem.
> 
> *Each subsequent O, however, is of lesser quality than the first for me. It is shorter and less intense.* If we just keep going with the stimulation, they continue on, shorter and less intense until I get to the point where I feel like one should happen but nothing will. Then we are done for sure.
> 
> They do make me tired, physically. Sometimes my leg muscles get sore too. They are definitely not something that I crave all the time, which a guy would probably think is crazy. Every once in a while, yes. Every time, no.


for me usually the second or third are the strongest, then it starts slowing down


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife has multiples, and usually has a series of moderate orgasms (we call them Level I; a series of 5 to 20 of these), followed later (often, but not always) by one massive one (we call these Level II; very occasionally two or three of these). Sometimes there is a short break between the first set and the big O. Level Is are from anything - oral, manual, PIV; Level IIs are almost all manual, occasionally PIV. It took a lot of experimentation to reliably create Level IIs, though, as conditions have to be just right.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

mary35 said:


> I am discovering more and more that pleasurable sex is really *more about my brain* than my genitals.


If you do not mind me asking, how would you describe your mental efforts to relax prior to exploring something new? Do you have to wait until time allows AND you are in the mood, OR are you able to find any available moment of the day and just make things work?

My wife fusses at me that if we have had an emotionally rough day that I can transition from one moment to the next if an ideal time becomes available to have sex (like an hour before the kids get home from school). She can not, she requires a great deal of time to calm down and become receptive (which is generally right when the kids get home from school).

So if mentally you are aware of something that you do to clear your mind and focus on sex, is that a conscious effort or does it just have to happen? For me it is a conscious effort and I find myself to be very good at it! 

Thanks, 
Badsanta


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta love those multiples.>

My husband had never been with anyone who ever experienced them until me. We have had so many "firsts" together which some may find surprising considering we met in our 50's.

He was especially pleasantly surprised when he discovered I can orgasm from nipple stimulation alone. 

We have so much fun with our sex life! I hope it lasts for a good long time to come. ☺


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Like a grand seizure as she moans unintelligibly, spit flies from her mouth and her body contracts uncontrollably under me.

That is what it feels like to me anyway.

She also smacks me occasionally during her climax.

I should call the cops, or an exorcist...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

mary35 said:


> First, I had a sex therapist tell me I could learn to do it. So I just kept applying stimulation after the first one. sometimes it was too sensitive and I stopped, other times it felt really good, but didn't go anywhere. I kept trying. It took a couple of months and lots of practice. The first time I actually had the 2nd one and then tried for a third, it surprised me and happened rather quickly. But then it was another several months before I was able to do it again. Now it happens on a more regular basis a couple times a month and I can even do it with my husband now and then, although still easier on my own.
> 
> I am discovering more and more that pleasurable sex is really more about my brain than my genitals. And discovering new possibilities has definitely been a learned response for me, not a natural one.
> 
> ...


Wow - an orgasm without stimulation - amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Wow - an orgasm without stimulation - amazing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Orgasm without Clitoris stimulation. I have never been able to have an orgasm with vaginal intercourse only. So I am working on seeing if its possible to learn to do that. But frankly, the one I did had (still using clitoris stimulation until almost there and then just doing vaginal stimulation to finish - did not feel near as good as the clitoris orgasms. 

So we will see. Always open to new possibilities. Well - SOME new possibilities!


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

mary35 said:


> Orgasm without Clitoris stimulation. I have never been able to have an orgasm with vaginal intercourse only. So I am working on seeing if its possible to learn to do that. But frankly, the one I did had (still using clitoris stimulation until almost there and then just doing vaginal stimulation to finish - did not feel near as good as the clitoris orgasms.
> 
> So we will see. Always open to new possibilities. Well - SOME new possibilities!


How were you able to do that? I could not have an orgasm without pen is stimulation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

The ones that follow the initial O for me, aren't as intense, if they are one after the next. And for me, most of my O's are clitoral. I have climaxed on top, but I have to be on top for it to happen. I wonder what it might be like to O...with my fiance on top.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> The ones that follow the initial O for me, aren't as intense, if they are one after the next. And for me, most of my O's are clitoral. I have climaxed on top, but I have to be on top for it to happen. I wonder what it might be like to O...with my fiance on top.


Have you tried or are you not able? 

For us it is much more likely with my wife on top for various reasons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Have you tried or are you not able?
> 
> For us it is much more likely with my wife on top for various reasons
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't feel that every time we have PIV sex, that I need to O. It's not really that important to me, more important for me to see him satisfied during PIV sex, but I like the bonding experience of PIV sex, mainly. I prefer clitoral O's...I have had PIV O's and IMO, they don't compare on the richter scale to clitoral ones. :x LOL


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> I don't feel that every time we have PIV sex, that I need to O. It's not really that important to me, more important for me to see him satisfied during PIV sex, but I like the bonding experience of PIV sex, mainly. I prefer clitoral O's...I have had PIV O's and IMO, they don't compare on the richter scale to clitoral ones. :x LOL


That makes sense. More often my wife will have an o via clitoral stimulation then piv is more of a bonding. Though v and c stimulation at the same time can be great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> That makes sense. More often my wife will have an o via clitoral stimulation then piv is more of a bonding. Though v and c stimulation at the same time can be great
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I concur. 0


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> I concur. 0


What's not to like?

I feel the need to try to be creative (or at least eager to please)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> What's not to like?
> 
> I feel the need to try to be creative (or at least eager to please)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Things just flow with my fiance and me, I don't want it to ever become where we are worried about pleasing the other, or we are looking for ideas...I mean, it's good that you are, but don't overthink. Sex should be spontaneous without pressure. Well...without _bad_ pressure. >


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> Things just flow with my fiance and me, I don't want it to ever become where we are worried about pleasing the other, or we are looking for ideas...I mean, it's good that you are, but don't overthink. Sex should be spontaneous without pressure. Well...without _bad_ pressure. >


I don't feel bad pressure. Just self-motivated.

Also, being a bit on the unhung side, I always try to find ways to please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> I don't feel bad pressure. Just self-motivated.
> 
> Also, being a bit on the unhung side, I always try to find ways to please
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You seem like a kind husband.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> You seem like a kind husband.


Well thank you. You seem like a kind person too. My wife is far kinder than me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

badsanta said:


> If you do not mind me asking, how would you describe your mental efforts to relax prior to exploring something new? Do you have to wait until time allows AND you are in the mood, OR are you able to find any available moment of the day and just make things work?
> 
> My wife fusses at me that if we have had an emotionally rough day that I can transition from one moment to the next if an ideal time becomes available to have sex (like an hour before the kids get home from school). She can not, she requires a great deal of time to calm down and become receptive (which is generally right when the kids get home from school).
> 
> ...


I am an empty nester, so it's probably easier for me then it is for your wife. It does take a conscious effort to clear my head and focus and I it's easier for me if there is a lot of available time, no time limits or upcoming possible interruptions - which does limit the opportunities. Nights are not good for me because orgasms energize me and then I don't sleep well. (Anyone else have this issue?) 

Weekend mornings are our best times for taking time to explore new things or take our time to enjoy older favorites. Even then we have some rituals that help me relax and get reved up, including a hot sudsy bath together.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

mary35 said:


> Nights are not good for me because orgasms energize me and then I don't sleep well. (Anyone else have this issue?)


My wife complains about this and will often avoid sex at night so she can sleep better.

I have also had sex with her where she has extraordinarily strong orgasms (a few of them in a row using toys), and then she falls asleep immediately afterwards. BUT this rarely happens, and when it does it is usually a mid-day event.

Badsanta


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

badsanta said:


> My wife complains about this and will often avoid sex at night so she can sleep better.
> 
> I have also had sex with her where she has extraordinarily strong orgasms (a few of them in a row using toys), and then she falls asleep immediately afterwards. BUT this rarely happens, and when it does it is usually a mid-day event.
> 
> Badsanta


I often fall asleep after, especially after multiples, but it's just a short cat nap and then I am up and wide eyed awake.. Even when I skip orgasms at night and concentrate solely on hubbys pleasure, I find myself wide awake (and often horny from the activity) (yes, I have responsive desire). It's ok though cause Hubby is usually tired and stressed at night, and mornings, or afternoons work better for him too. So we are on the same page - or I have him well trained. :wink2:


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

mary35 said:


> I often fall asleep after, especially after multiples, but it's just a short cat nap and then I am up and wide eyed awake.. Even when I skip orgasms at night and concentrate solely on hubbys pleasure, I find myself wide awake (and often horny from the activity) (yes, I have responsive desire). It's ok though cause Hubby is usually tired and stressed at night, and mornings, or afternoons work better for him too. So we are on the same page - or I have him well trained. :wink2:


Wow. Your sex life is in a great place. When I am an empty nester I hope to be naked as often as possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

